# Constant flaring and playing(???) with filter.



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi! So i have a blue, black, and red crowntail betta I call Bular. I've had him for about 4-5 months no problem. I kept him in a 1.4 gallon tank because that's all my mum could afford that day. I also only fed him freeze dried bloodworms (I know, I'm a horrible fish owner). I recently got him a new tank (10 gallons) that was used and came with a fairly strong cascading filter. 

Today, I set up the tank and decided I wanted him to have tank mates. I read that you're supposed to put any tank mates you want in before the betta so he doesnt get territorial s that's what I did. The tank mates are 6 tetras and 5 ghost shrimp. There is also an Anubias nana in there. 

Ok so here are my problems: 
Bular keeps flaring very hard at random things, he has not attacked anyone but he is definitely stressed. (It's very weird because he has never flared his gills before today, now he's flaring them every 15 seconds or so)

(I dont know if this is a problem) Bular flares at the waterfall created by the filter and then proceeds to charge at it, then he stops right in front of it and lets the water push him all the way back down. He has also taken interest to the new heater. He flares at it and then either swims around it or gets underneath it. When he gets underneath it he doesn't move for like 45 seconds and just waits.

I have gotten him to stop flaring at the glass by taking off a reflective background, but how do i stop him from flaring at everything else?


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> Hi! So i have a blue, black, and red crowntail betta I call Bular. I've had him for about 4-5 months no problem. I kept him in a 1.4 gallon tank because that's all my mum could afford that day. I also only fed him freeze dried bloodworms (I know, I'm a horrible fish owner). I recently got him a new tank (10 gallons) that was used and came with a fairly strong cascading filter.
> 
> Today, I set up the tank and decided I wanted him to have tank mates. I read that you're supposed to put any tank mates you want in before the betta so he doesnt get territorial s that's what I did. The tank mates are 6 tetras and 5 ghost shrimp. There is also an Anubias nana in there.
> 
> ...


To clarify, I have also switched his diet to pellets and only feed bloodworms 1-2 times a week.


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> Hi! So i have a blue, black, and red crowntail betta I call Bular. I've had him for about 4-5 months no problem. I kept him in a 1.4 gallon tank because that's all my mum could afford that day. I also only fed him freeze dried bloodworms (I know, I'm a horrible fish owner). I recently got him a new tank (10 gallons) that was used and came with a fairly strong cascading filter.
> 
> Today, I set up the tank and decided I wanted him to have tank mates. I read that you're supposed to put any tank mates you want in before the betta so he doesnt get territorial s that's what I did. The tank mates are 6 tetras and 5 ghost shrimp. There is also an Anubias nana in there.
> 
> ...


Hi, that does sound like stress. Maybe Almond leaves or Rooibos Tea would help. Do you have anything you can block off the filter and heater from him with? Do you notice his tank mates bothering him? 

Your tank is also overstocked. To have 6 tetras and a betta, you need a minimum of 15 gallons or more. The shrimp is too much. This is probably causing stress for the fish, and you also need to change the water very frequently. You should move the betta to another tank.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> Hi, that does sound like stress. Maybe Almond leaves or Rooibos Tea would help. Do you have anything you can block off the filter and heater from him with? Do you notice his tank mates bothering him?
> 
> Your tank is also overstocked. To have 6 tetras and a betta, you need a minimum of 15 gallons or more. The shrimp is too much. This is probably causing stress for the fish, and you also need to change the water very frequently. You should move the betta to another tank.


His tank mates actually aren't bothering him one bit. This morning I checked on him again and he was trying to eat a tetra, but the tetra escaped and Bular gave up. Next he tried for a shrimp but that one also got away and Bular, again, gave up. The tetra's have been staying in one little area in the middle/right side of the tank only near the bottom (I thought tetras were more "middle dwellers"?) and the shrimp go all over the bottom of the tank looking for anything the tetras and Bular don't eat.

Last night I turned off the filter for the night so that Bular would go to sleep and as soon as i did he stopped flaring at everything. I turned it back on again this morning after feeding and I noticed that he kept flaring at just one part of the filter (The tube that sucks up the water) and his fins were getting sucked in a little. So, I took a clean sock and cut out a little rectangle to wrap around the little suction part. I attached it with some clean rubber bands and just left the bottom part uncovered. He is still swimming around the heater but since I made the adjustments to the filter, he's stopped flaring his gills. He still flares his fins a little, but It's not as long and intimidating, more like a little showing off his beauty like he used to do.


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> His tank mates actually aren't bothering him one bit. This morning I checked on him again and he was trying to eat a tetra, but the tetra escaped and Bular gave up. Next he tried for a shrimp but that one also got away and Bular, again, gave up. The tetra's have been staying in one little area in the middle/right side of the tank only near the bottom (I thought tetras were more "middle dwellers"?) and the shrimp go all over the bottom of the tank looking for anything the tetras and Bular don't eat.
> 
> Last night I turned off the filter for the night so that Bular would go to sleep and as soon as i did he stopped flaring at everything. I turned it back on again this morning after feeding and I noticed that he kept flaring at just one part of the filter (The tube that sucks up the water) and his fins were getting sucked in a little. So, I took a clean sock and cut out a little rectangle to wrap around the little suction part. I attached it with some clean rubber bands and just left the bottom part uncovered. He is still swimming around the heater but since I made the adjustments to the filter, he's stopped flaring his gills. He still flares his fins a little, but It's not as long and intimidating, more like a little showing off his beauty like he used to do.


Even though they aren't necessarily "attacking" each other, there is still unpleasant interaction. Can I see a picture of the whole tank please?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum.

What most people don't realize is some Betta do best in smaller tanks; they just can't seem to adjust to larger ones after living their early lives in jars and cups. Bular may be one of those. Also, other fish do not always pester a Betta during the day; it's usually after the lights go out. 

If the other tank is still available, I'd put him back in it and see if his behavior changes. If he goes back to his normal self, then Bular is one of those who might not do well in a larger tank. Do not feel badly if he does better in the smaller tank; some just do. My theory is everyone else be danged; I know what's best for my Betta. In all these years I've had several that weren't secure in a five gallon.

To slow the output from the filter, place one of those stick on soap dishes under it to diffuse output.







As MaGIC74 requested, we need a photo. It could be the tank is too open for a Betta to feel secure with pesky tank mates.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> Even though they aren't necessarily "attacking" each other, there is still unpleasant interaction. Can I see a picture of the whole tank please?


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 1024427
> View attachment 1024428
> View attachment 1024429
> View attachment 1024430
> ...


I already have the filter problem fixed, he no longer flares at it but he does get in the current and spreads his fins to let it propel him (I think he treats it like a slide). I included pictures of his tank mates. The tetras are about 3/4 of an inch long. There is 5 ghost shrimp total: 2 that are about an inch long, 2 that are about 3/4 of an inch long, and 1 that in less than half an inch long.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

He still flares at the heater though.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Do you guys think stress coat or, as MaGiC74 suggested in the beginning, almond leaves would help him?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, way too open for Bular to be comfortable. A Betta tank with others residing should be around 75% planted for the health and safety of everyone. Almonds Leaves are always good but more cover would be a better option.

Flaring at objects is normal. Behavior usually stops after a couple of weeks. My Betta play in both the filter output and the bubble wands.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I agree, I would add a lot more cover as otherwise all the fish are going to get eaten with no places to hide.


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 1024427
> View attachment 1024428
> View attachment 1024429
> View attachment 1024430
> ...


Hi, the water looks really dirty. You should change the water more often, especially since the tank is overstocked. Make sure to vacuum the bottom where the shrimp might eat and poop. Your betta might be trying to avoid the tetras. Also, you don't have enough plants. That isn't enough cover and can cause all three species of fish to become stressed.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW, shrimp and snails don't actually eats poop. It sure looks like it but what they are doing is sifting through it for undigested bits of food. I don't know which is worse? 

While a bit conservative, this will help determine if tanks are overstocked http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AqVolUnit=gUS&AqTempUnit=F&AqLengthUnit=inch Just plug in the information and go. To the left of the filter options is "GPH" or Gallons Per Hour. This is important to know when purchasing a filter as different tank sizes have differing GPH requirements.

I forgot to mention that cover is just as much for Bular as for the other fish. He needs places to retreat when the activity of the other residents gets to be too much.

Your cloudy water could be a bacterial bloom (common in new tanks). It will eventually go away on its own but an extra water change or two wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

OK, so, update: I removed Bular from his new tank and placed him in his old (I put in 1 gallon) and I put in 1 ml of stress coat into the water. He kept seeing his reflection and flaring at it so I took off all black things from it (He could only see his reflection if there was black outside the tank). I let him eat and rest while i started on changes in his new tank. Very soon I will get more plants because my mum likes a specific type that grows pretty quick (so it will cover more of the aquarium and quicker), I don't know what it's called but I will try to find out.

Bular has calmed down very much, hasn't flared for at least 7-8 hours, but I have noticed that he sometimes lays _almost_ on his side at the bottom of the tank. He lays diagonally. Is this normal? He didn't do this before but he had things in the tank to lay on before. 

I want to make my betta happy, I just don't know how and so I need a bit of help.

P.S. I found 1 dead ghost shrimp in the tank, I think I accidentally killed it by putting stress on it while it was shedding it's exoskeleton.  also i can't find one of the ghost shrimp, 3 of them hang out together all the time (mainly in back-right corner) but 1 just goes wherever. 
I was also wondering: are ghost shrimp cannibalistic? I saw one either inspecting or eating the dead one and so i was just wondering. Thank you all!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Almost all aquatic critters are opportunistic feeders....if it's dead or dying they'll eat it.

Ghosties are mostly used as feeders for fish. Their care before finally winding up in a pet store is not the greatest. One person I knew who worked in a pet store said it wasn't unusual for 1/4-1/2 of an order to be DOA.  So don't blame yourself when one dies.

You're doing a good job. And to be commended for asking questions. If you want to post a photo of Bular when he's almost on his side that would be good.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Almost all aquatic critters are opportunistic feeders....if it's dead or dying they'll eat it.
> 
> Ghosties are mostly used as feeders for fish. Their care before finally winding up in a pet store is not the greatest. One person I knew who worked in a pet store said it wasn't unusual for 1/4-1/2 of an order to be DOA.  So don't blame yourself when one dies.
> 
> You're doing a good job. And to be commended for asking questions. If you want to post a photo of Bular when he's almost on his side that would be good.


Another Ghost shrimp died  . I put Bular back in his big tank with the rest of his tank mates and he seems to be doing good! He swims around and looks for the ghost shrimp a lot for some reason but when he finds them he isn't aggressive (he just looks at them and then swims away to find more). He still lays on his side a bit but not a lot. He didn't like his plant at first so he flared at it for a bit before napping in it. I put in some driftwood attached to rocks in the tank and attached the plant to it so that gives more hiding spots for the fish and shrimp. There is only one spot now that Bular flares at: at the glass next to the filter. I think he does it because he sees his reflection right there.

I've noticed one of my tetras is all of a sudden aggressive. Just one. I read a little about it and it says that if a female is close to spawning, the father of the eggs will chase her to encourage her to spawn? I find it weird and a bit improbable since I've only had the tetras for almost a week now and also that one tetra is chasing ALL the other tetras, not just one or two. I'm worried he will start attacking Bular's pretty flowy fins soon. Should I take that tetra out? 
If I should take him out, what should I do with him? I know tetras are schooling fish and so I don't want to make him lonely, but I don't want his bad behavior to rub off on my good tetras. I was considering taking him out of water and bonking his head with a rock or something and letting the rest of the fish eat him but then I realized that that's probably too far of a measure to take. So what do I do?
Thank you -Hania


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're watching natural behavior. If you remove him another will simply take his place. Just leave him be and he may stop. But if he doesn't there isn't really anything you can do. Please post a new photo of your tank. You may still not have enough plants for a proper Tetra habitat.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You're watching natural behavior. If you remove him another will simply take his place. Just leave him be and he may stop. But if he doesn't there isn't really anything you can do. Please post a new photo of your tank. You may still not have enough plants for a proper Tetra habitat.


 I don't have enough plants an I know that. I only have one fairly small Anubias Nana from petco. I am getting more plants in the coming days to weeks. I will try to post a picture soon.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 1024485
> View attachment 1024486
> View attachment 1024487
> View attachment 1024488


I put a picture of the whole tank and then a ghost shrimp and of corse bular just for fun


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Bular is a handsome fella.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Bular is a handsome fella.


Yes he is
I'm thinking about breeding him later on because I really like his coloration and have a bunch of friends and family who would take some fish too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As long as you remember that the male and female can get pretty beaten up during the mating process. Not always; it's just a possibility and when their fins heal they don't always grow back like they were. Some people don't realize this.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> As long as you remember that the male and female can get pretty beaten up during the mating process. Not always; it's just a possibility and when their fins heal they don't always grow back like they were. Some people don't realize this.


Oh, I didn't know that. None of the guides and videos i watched said anything about it. I'm gonna take some time to think about it some more.


----------

